# Who buys all the European style clothes in City Stars?



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Egypt's women have had enough of being told to cover up | Mariz Tadros | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk

The Guardian are talking about women covering up and the sexual harrasment in Egypt. On a recent shopping trip to Cairo from the Red Sea Coast and specifically City Stars to buy some cotton long sleeved tops for the hot summer months I was surprised to find that nearly every shop for ladies fashion is full of man-made fibres and the skimpiest of styles. Yet, despite being packed full of shoppers in the evenings, and spending two full days of shopping, we only saw a handful of foreign faces. I resorted to finding my cotton tops in the Khan El Khalali bazaar shops on the top floor.

So who buys all these expensive, European style clothes? I appreciate when the Egyptian ladies are at home they dress differently but surely not enough to keep City Stars in profit?


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

May be the Arabs, it's their season, I don't know if they still visit even after the revolution or not. But are there any signs of going out of business?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Arabs are not coming in any great number... nor will they whilst Ramadan is in the summer season so no summering in Cairo for another few years.


It is the same with the shoes ... shoes that I would say are for dimly light street corners on a slow night, who on earth buys those tarty shoes?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Arabs are not coming in any great number... nor will they whilst Ramadan is in the summer season so no summering in Cairo for another few years.
> 
> 
> It is the same with the shoes ... shoes that I would say are for dimly light street corners on a slow night, who on earth buys those tarty shoes?


The Russian ladies....used to watch them parading round Hurghada in them.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Egypt's women have had enough of being told to cover up | Mariz Tadros | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk
> 
> The Guardian are talking about women covering up and the sexual harrasment in Egypt. On a recent shopping trip to Cairo from the Red Sea Coast and specifically City Stars to buy some cotton long sleeved tops for the hot summer months I was surprised to find that nearly every shop for ladies fashion is full of man-made fibres and the skimpiest of styles. Yet, despite being packed full of shoppers in the evenings, and spending two full days of shopping, we only saw a handful of foreign faces. I resorted to finding my cotton tops in the Khan El Khalali bazaar shops on the top floor.
> 
> So who buys all these expensive, European style clothes? I appreciate when the Egyptian ladies are at home they dress differently but surely not enough to keep City Stars in profit?


Every time I go to Citystars (which is not very often as I don't like the place) the shops are teeming with Egyptians parting with their money. Cairo is a very big place (20 million people) with until very recently not many options for shopping. So of course Citystars is successful.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gounie said:


> Egypt's women have had enough of being told to cover up | Mariz Tadros | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk
> 
> The Guardian are talking about women covering up and the sexual harrasment in Egypt. On a recent shopping trip to Cairo from the Red Sea Coast and specifically City Stars to buy some cotton long sleeved tops for the hot summer months I was surprised to find that nearly every shop for ladies fashion is full of man-made fibres and the skimpiest of styles. Yet, despite being packed full of shoppers in the evenings, and spending two full days of shopping, we only saw a handful of foreign faces. I resorted to finding my cotton tops in the Khan El Khalali bazaar shops on the top floor.
> 
> So who buys all these expensive, European style clothes? I appreciate when the Egyptian ladies are at home they dress differently but surely not enough to keep City Stars in profit?


simple - my wife and kids :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, me too )


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night I went for a quick walk and saw for the first time in Dokki all the second hand clothes piled up on car boots, street corners etc that you see in certain areas.

Nothing wrong with second hand clothes.. I love the charity shops back home but it just seems so sad when you have to buy second hand clothes through need and not choice.


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Are you guys serious?

I've lived and worked in Egypt in various capacities for over five years. I can confirm that almost every woman I've ever met... from lower class to wealthy upper class, shops at City Stars.

They wear the "tarty" "skimpy" clothes and shoes in the streets, at cafes, at work, at parties, going out to drink, going out for juice, going out for shisha.

Yes, a large percent of women in Egypt wear galabeyas or traditional clothing and often wear less constricting items at home in the privacy of their own homes. But the majority of women who live in Cairo and who can afford it also walk around in 4" heels, skinny jeans and off-shoulder tops, most likely all purchased at City Stars or possibly Sharia Lebnan in Mohandeseen for prices that are anything but bargain.

No Egyptian woman would waste her time and money searching for the perfect outfit to simply wear it alone at home, with her husband or family. What a waste.


----------

